# New Pm9 or cw9 for 1st gun??



## 3one5 (Dec 16, 2011)

So Im 5'3 135 lbs. I have just moved to GA and feel I need a Gun to protect me and my family. I'm moving into a house in two weeks. That's when I'm aplying for a CCL. But I'm trying to buy a gun ASAP I have weeded out all the other brand and I'm set on owning a Kahr. I going to be Carying so the PM9 is my 1st chose. But do you think it is two small to have as a 1st gun. I plan on going to the rang at lest twic a month. I also do have a 12ga for home protection. Nothing bets a 12 ga sawed off. With bird shot just point and shot I tell my wife. My wife was raped by a cereal rapest about 13 years ago. I need her to feel safe at home and especial when she is with me in this big city ATL. So PM 9 or CW 9.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Kahr is an okay choice for a pistol... either the PM9 or the CW9 works

But if you wanna feel ridiculously safe, try a 1911 or a .475 Wildey Magnum


----------



## Glenn-SC (Sep 6, 2009)

The PM9 is not too small for a first gun.
Just remember the smaller and lighter a gun and the larger the round the more recoil you will feel.

I carry a MK9 because I wanted the extra gun weight for recoil control.
I would have preferred a longer grip to get a full three fingers on it but the longer the grip the harder the gun is to conceal.
I have a P9 for Winter carry when my clothes the gun is easier to conceal.

Have you had a chance to shoot either gun? 
If the recoil on the PM9 is not an issue for you then that's how I'd go.


----------



## my2elles (Dec 21, 2011)

I own the CM9, which is almost identical to the PM9. I like it. Went through CC qualifications with it and have put over 500 rounds through it. Virtually trouble free, but have had it jamb on me three times. All three were in the first 100 rounds during break in. Since then it is reliable. Very easy to carry. Manageable size and weight for a 9mm. I just dont see how anyone can carry anything larger and keep it concealed in every day life situations. It does have a bit of recoil though, but not as much as my Ruger LCP, but more than my wifes Bersa Thunder 380.


----------



## Ala Tom (Apr 1, 2011)

For a first gun for anybody, I'd recommend a larger gun in 9mm that will be easy to control. Once you have gained some shooting experience, it might be appropriate to look for a smaller gun. Don't think you need one just because you are small in stature yourself. But, that said, I am going to shoot a Kahr CW9 tomorrow and will probably buy it if I can handle it all right. I bought a .22 target pistol a year ago for cheap practice and then a S&W M&P 40 after a shooting trial for a home defense gun. I have a CCW permit. I have done well with each gun and enjoy them for the purposes they serve. I have recently found I can carry the M&P 40 concealed all right with a good holster. I am sure that, given normal health, Both you and your wife could fire the M&P 40 fine. Your wife would use a purse holster (specially designed to carry and draw the weapon without delay. You could probably carry it fine using the "inside the pant" holster like I have where only the handle extends above the belt. (It can be easily be covered by a loose shirt, sweater, or jacket.) 

But a smaller gun could be concealed more easily. I go to an inside range here in Huntsville, AL, where I can rent various guns to shoot 50 rounds of ammo. That tells you quite a bit about a gun. I have fired a Taurus Slim and a M&P 40 Compact. I did very poorly with the Slim in 9mm. It was kicking all over the place. When I shot the M&P 40 Compact, I had my M&P 40 Full Size with me and compared performance. I did much better with the Full Size. I have decided to look for a small 9mm, figuring that any small 40 would be too difficult although I can see it might work with practice.

I feel in any defense gun, only a 40 is adequate in a 3.5 to 4.5 inch barrel for knocking down and disabling a typical bad guy with one well-aimed shot. 9mm is okay for defense if you train to get off two or three well-aimed shots rapidly. Recoil in a small gun can make that difficult.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The cw9 hides very nicely as does the PM9 but the CW is a little better for shooting as much as you plan too. I own both of them and I carry both but only the CW9 sits on the nite stand. the PM9 never does. It is not the only nitestand gun but it does get there ion occasion. When I travel and need to carry and have a nitestand gun in my hotel I never take the PM I always take the CW. I hope this helps, I own a few different brands and a few different sized weapons, Kahr is an excellent choice.

RCG


----------



## Ala Tom (Apr 1, 2011)

I went to the LGS/Range today thinking about trying the Kahr CW9 but also thinking about trying several others including the Ruger SR9c. I was leary of the 7.728 ft-lb recoil of the Kahr compared to the 5.841 ft-lb recoil of the Ruger. They did not have any more Kahrs in stock. (They are very popular.) So I looked at and shot the Ruger. I had downloaded the owner's manual for the SR9C two days ago so I knew something about the gun before shooting it. I was somewhat concerned about the trigger because it is different than the S&W guns I am used to. I like it very much and shot very well with it. After a dozen or so rounds I was grouping the shots in 3 inches at 25 feet. The Ruger is a bit more expensive so I might have to wait a while. But it is enough of an improvement in size over my M&P 40 for CCW and it performs very well. The recoil is just barely significant but not a problem either in pain for the shooting hand or in accuracy. Indeed the Ruger might be all right as a first gun for someone where I doubt if the CW9 would be good as a first gun. The CW9 is probably too light to absorb as much of the momentum of the recoil. (I am sure experienced shooters can handle the recoil but a new shooter would probably develop bad habits trying to hang on to the gun IMHO.)


----------



## Sgt01 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have both, and you can't go wrong with either. The CW9 is quite a bit easier on the budget.


----------



## Russ (Aug 19, 2011)

3one5 said:


> So Im 5'3 135 lbs. I have just moved to GA and feel I need a Gun to protect me and my family. I'm moving into a house in two weeks. That's when I'm aplying for a CCL. But I'm trying to buy a gun ASAP I have weeded out all the other brand and I'm set on owning a Kahr. I going to be Carying so the PM9 is my 1st chose. But do you think it is two small to have as a 1st gun. I plan on going to the rang at lest twic a month. I also do have a 12ga for home protection. Nothing bets a 12 ga sawed off. With bird shot just point and shot I tell my wife. My wife was raped by a cereal rapest about 13 years ago. I need her to feel safe at home and especial when she is with me in this big city ATL. So PM 9 or CW 9.


Neither

I owned a CM9 for 4 months last year and after 3 trips back I said goodbye and purchased the Beretta Nano. No regrets.

Russ


----------



## Ricky59 (Dec 21, 2011)

I've had my kahr PM9 for almost a year ..
Lost track of how many rounds ..
No problems at all ...
More dependable than my kimber.. that I have twice the money into..
Its my primary carry ....

PM9094N


----------

